

Gwapo's Professional DDOS Service - alcuadrado
http://www.ddossite.com/

======
tedchs
This is almost certainly a prank or a parody. DNS for ddossite.com points to
IP 199.83.134.131. "whois 199.83.134.131" shows the IP is inside an IP block
owned by "Incapsula Inc". Googling the company name yields
<http://www.incapsula.com/>, which says they are a network security company
and they provide DDoS protection.

~~~
RobertHoudin
Publicly offering to commit a felony for payment would be a very risky and
pointless "prank", so I highly doubt it is. More likely a scam or ill-
considered get-rich-quick scheme.

~~~
tedchs
I believe parody is considered protected speech. Everything on that site is so
absurd (the zany video, the lists of email addresses) that I find it hard to
believe a reasonable person would consider this a serious offer to DDoS
somebody. The more I think about it, the more clear it is that this is part of
this company's "guerilla marketing" strategy.

------
zizee
Not sure if this a joke or not, but when I saw the post title I thought it was
going to be a service to simulate heavy load conditions to your site, which
would actaully be very useful.

I imagine that someone must be running something like that already. If not,
someone should build it. Time to go google.

Out of interest: how many people here would pay for such a service?

~~~
ispivey
Try <https://www.blitz.io/>

~~~
zizee
Looks good. I am going to signup now.

~~~
zizee
Hmm, not a great start. Service isn't sending me a confirmation email, so
can't get an account.

~~~
zizee
Update if anyone ever comes across this: service support got in contact with
me and got me moving. They were having a problem with their outgoing email
functionality.

------
hmsimha
I didn't see where the website owner specifies that they will illegally DDoS a
website. It could actually be a brilliant strategy, take a payment for DDoSaaS
then after the payment has been received, ask for proof from the client that
the website they have requested DDoS'ed is their own (as an analytic tool to
see how your website would perform under attack perhaps). If they can't
provide the proof, the site owner is not allowed to perform the DDoS, with no
need to refund the money, as anyone complaining about failure to furnish
advertised service would be incriminating themselves.

EDIT: I completely failed to watch the video. It is pretty specific, hopefully
a joke. Perhaps the real business model here is (since it says it only accepts
serious requests from businesses) to pivot to Blackmail-as-a-service (BmaaS?)

------
wololo_
I fail to see why HN'ers don't see this as a joke.

------
cwilson
If this is serious (it doesn't look serious) it's going to get shut down very
fast. For any actual "professional DDoS" services you'd need to find them via
.onion sites (think Silkroad, etc).

------
mvanveen
IANAL, but isn't it a felony to DDoS a property you don't own? This guy is
effectively claiming he'll perform federal offenses for $5/hour by DDoSing a
competitor's website, right?

------
jiangth
I can't tell if he's serious. What makes anyone think this is real? Serious
question.

------
vacipr
This is kind of disappointing and I hope it won't get traction.

------
xtrycatchx
out of the topic, i bet this guys a Filipino. Gwapo means handsome or good
looking in the local dialect

~~~
im3w1l
Loan word from Spanish (guapo).

